# The best long/short EOD system...



## theasxgorilla (14 February 2007)

Hello All,

Can members please suggest what they believe is the best long/short EOD trading system.

There are plenty of EOD long only systems, obviously working a treat over the last fews years on the ASX.  I'm interested to know whether people engineer separate short systems, or whether someone has a long/short system that works just like a long system turned up-side down.

Is anyone trading futures with a EOD long/short system?  Same question...do you trade short like long upside down or do you apply a separate short system?

The ASX Gorilla.


----------



## tech/a (14 February 2007)

ASX

While I currently only trade long.
I have extensively tested long and short systems.
Trading short has different characteristics to long so to just stop at exit and reverse is not profitable.


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 February 2007)

Thanks tech/a.  I also currently only trade long and forays into trading short haven't been too inspiring, yet.  I need a system!

Is it the case that the long/short, chart-flipped-upside-down thing works with say futures?  Or some other market...currencies maybe?


----------



## Nick Radge (14 February 2007)

430 odd *real* trades (long & short)  incl comm's and slippage. Can be traded with a $10,000 account. I created this in 1998. Still trades today with the same parameters.

This link should work...

RADGE


----------



## reece55 (14 February 2007)

Nick
Obviously you have experienced great results here.........

Any chance in hinting to us some of the parameters in the model - understand if this is your own IP however, may be just general comments????

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (14 February 2007)

I'll add to my comments above.

On Stocks.
Futures different again.
Dont trade them.
Radge trades/ed just about everything---Should have been a grocer.


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 February 2007)

Nick Radge said:
			
		

> 430 odd *real* trades (long & short)  incl comm's and slippage. Can be traded with a $10,000 account. I created this in 1998. Still trades today with the same parameters.
> 
> This link should work...
> 
> RADGE




Hi Nick,

Thanks for the response.  Is that single instrument ie. Hang Seng Index futures?


----------



## coyotte (14 February 2007)

SHORT TRADING :

Is definitely NOT just simply the opposite of Long Trading .

Tried It, Been There, Done It and will leave it alone for the time being -- come to the conclusion that there is a time for it and  and it's NOT now .

1: the overall market MUST be in a Bear Stage
2: Same as the Sector 
3: The Profit is LIMITED 

A point Nick bought up is " A company has a INTRINSIC value " 


But apart from the above :

Beware of SUPPORT levels : hit one of these and a stock can turn rapidly .

In a overall Bull market going SHORT on a Topping Stock and then Long is hardly worth the risk -- better to just CLOSE  the position then re-enter .


Descending Triangles work well -- expressly in a Topping Stock.
Bear Flags can work if the Stock is already DOWN .

You can find a list of of allowable SHORTS on the ASX site , along with the percentage that the alotted amount has been used (sure there is a system in this)


One of the main benifets of doing SHORTS for a period of time , is it brings around a change in your mindset -- when looking at a entry into a LONG position , you also become aware of the downside risk in a new light --- this alone is worth the exercise 

BUT I think the key is to be aware of is  the support areas (Log , Fib, Ew , etc)


Cheers
Coyotte
















 intrinsic


----------



## theasxgorilla (15 February 2007)

coyotte said:
			
		

> A point Nick bought up is " A company has a INTRINSIC value "




Meaning that the value of the share, theoretically, should not go to zero?


----------



## theasxgorilla (15 February 2007)

Nick,

This is exactly what I'm looking for.  Trading a single instrument (like an index), long and short, with NO intraday trading.

Terrific results.  I'm not sure how much I'm _permitted_ to ask...   Does it use leverage?  SPI Index Futures, or CFDs?

The ASX Gorilla.


----------

